# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  11 milyar $'lık hazine

## atoybil

11 milyar $'lık hazine 

Yabancı şirketler, Türkiye'nin yedi ayrı yerinde toplam 215 ton altın rezervi buldu. Ekonomiye katkısı 11 milyar dolar olarak hesaplanan bu hazine işletilmeyi bekliyor. 

Ortadoğu Teknik üniversitesi'nin vefat eden öğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ayhan Erler'in araştırmasına göre Türkiye, 6 bin 500 ton altın rezervine sahip bulunuyor. Başta Güney Afrika olmak üzere dünyadaki mevcut bütün altın rezervi 43 bin ton olarak hesaplandığından, Türkiye'nin sahip olduğu altın madenleri daha da önem kazanıyor. Yüz bin ton da gümüş rezervine sahip olan Türkiye, 1987'den beri Kütahya Gümüşköy'de gümüş üretmesine rağmen, bugüne kadar hiç altın üretmedi. Oysa Cumhuriyet'in ilk yıllarında, daha 1933'te 'Altın Arama ve İşletme İdaresi' kurulmuştu. 300 milyar dolar değerindeki 6 bin 500 tonluk bu rezerv işletilmeyince, her yıl 1,5 milyar dolar ödeyip 150ğ160 ton altın ithal ettik. ürneğin 2000 yılında 200 ton altın ithal edildi. 

Uşak'taki büyük hazine

1985'ten itibaren yabancı şirketlere Türkiye'de altın arama izni çıkınca, altın üreticisi büyük şirketler Türkiye'de faaliyete başladı. 1989'da ilk altın madenini, sermayesi Avustralya, Fransa ve Kanadalı gruplara ait Eurogold şirketi Bergama'da buldu. Eurogold (Normandy), bir süre sonra da Gümüşhane Mastra'daki altın madenini buldu. Kanada sermayeli Cominco şirketi, 1990'da Artvin Cerattepe'de altın madeni buldu. Aynı şirket, Artvin, üanakkale ve Fatsa'da da altın yatakları bulduğunu açıkladı. Güney Afrika ve Kanada sermayeli Eldorado Gold şirketine bağlı Tüprag, Uşak Kışladağı'nda son yıllarda dünyada keşfedilen en büyük altın yatağını bulduklarını açıkladı. Açıklamaya göre Kışladağı'nda 105 ton altın rezervi vardı. Tüprag, Balıkesir Havran'da, Eskişehir Sivrihisar'da ve İzmir Efemçukuru'nda da altın madenleri buldu. Bu yedi noktada toplam 215 ton altın tespit edildi. 

Türkiye'nin üçte ikisini işgal 

Yabancı şirketlerin Türkiye'deki altın taramaları ile ilgili en çarpıcı bilgiyi 'Bor Gerçeği' kitabının yazarı Mustafa üınkı veriyor: "İngiltere kökenli Rio Tinto şirketine ait Anadolu Mineral, Türkiye'nin yedide birinde altın arama izni almış durumda. şu anda Türkiye'nin üçte ikisi işgal altında. Endüstri Bölgeleri Kanunu çıkarsa fiili işgal gerçekleşmiş olacak."

Türkiye topraklarının altın yataklarının oluşumuna elverişliliği yüzde 60 olarak hesaplanmış. Bergama'daki yatakta toplam 24 ton altın var. Kışladağı'nda 105 ton, Cerattepe'de ve Efemçukuru'nda 30'ar ton altın tespit edilmiş. Bu yedi madenin tamamı işletmeye açıldığında Türkiye yılda yaklaşık 15 ton altın, 150 ton da gümüş üretip, yılda 180 milyon dolarlık ihracat yapabilecek. 

Bergama'da günde 10 kilo altın 

Yedi madenin işletilmesinden beklenen toplam gelir 2,25 milyar dolar. Türkiye'de yapılacak üretim harcamaları ve verilecek vergilerle devletin kasasına girecek para 1 milyar 800 milyon dolar. Bunun ülke ekonomisine dolaylı katkısı 11 milyar dolar olarak hesaplanmış. 1985'ten itibaren bu şirketlere altın arama ve işletme izni verilmesine rağmen, 16 yıldır üretime geçilemeyişi Bergama'daki tesisle gündeme gelen siyanür tartışmalarından kaynaklandı. Danıştay'ın 26 Temmuz 2001 tarihli son kararından sonra Bergama'daki tesis günde 10 kilo altın üretmeyi sürdürüyor. Danıştay 6. Dairesi, İzmir İdare Mahkemesi'nin üretimin durması yönündeki kararını 1998 Kasım'ında onaylamış ve karar kesinleşmişti. Ancak, hükümet nezdinde yapılan girişimlerle Başbakan Bülent Ecevit'in TüBİTAK'a 1999'un Ekim ayında hazırlattığı rapor, altının önünü açmış oldu. Ama çevreciler yeniden İzmir mahkemesine başvurdular ve bir daha durdurma kararı çıkardılar. Bu kez adli tatil sebebiyle nöbetçi mahkeme olarak davaya Danıştay 1. Dairesi baktı ve 26 Temmuz günü beş hakimden 4'ünün oyuyla altın üretimine yeşil ışık yakan karar çıktı. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akropol'e 12 ton altın nasıl gitti?

1980 öncesinde madenleri işletmekle görevli Etibank'ı yönetmiş olan ve halen Normandy'nin yönetim kurulu üyesi olarak görev yapan Orhan Güçkan, Bergama olayına ilginç bir yaklaşım getiriyor: 

"Osmanlı'nın iyi yıllarında madencilik de iyi olmuş. Ama daha sonra, petrol kaynaklarımız kaybettirilirken madencilik de öldürülmüş, 1913'te maden sıfırlanmış. Oysa 1908'e kadar Anadolu'da yılda 6 ton altın üretiliyordu. Lidya Krallığı zamanında, Salihli, Bergama taraflarında o kadar çok altın üretilmiş ki, altın gümüşten 9,3 defa daha ucuzlamış ve evlerin çatıları kolonları bile altın kaplanmış. Zeus hazinesi de oradan geliyor. Yunanistan'da Atina'daki Akropol'un yapılmasına yardım için Lidya Kralı, iki defa 16 ton altın göndermiş. Anadolu topraklarında bu kadar altın var, tarih de bunu biliyor." Güçkan, ABD'nin her tarafına dağılmış 146, Kanada'da 104 işletme, siyanür yöntemiyle altın üretiyorsa Türkiye'nin neden üretemeyeceğini soruyor. Güçkan'a göre, bunun yolu da yabancı sermayeyi Türkiye'ye çekmekten geçiyor: "1924'te Ergani Bakır işletmesi çürümüştü. Dünyanın en eski bakır işletmesini, 7 bin yıllık tarihi var. Osmanlı'nın son günlerinde durmuş. Bir yandan kapitülasyonları kovarken, bir yandan da yabancı sermayeyi akıllıca kullanmışız. Bunu beş ortaklı bir yabancı şirketle İstiklal Harbi'nden sonra çalıştırmayı bilmişiz. Bu ülke dışarıdan kömür almamalı. Bu ülke, endüstriyel hammaddeler dahil bu potansiyele sahip." 

Yüzde 80'i Türkiye'de kalacak 

Ovacık'taki altın tesisinin Halkla İlişkiler Müdürü Hayri üğüt'ün verdiği bilgiye göre, Avustralya şirketi bu tesis için bugüne kadar 100 milyon dolar harcamış. 8 yıl çalışacak tesisin çıkaracağı 24 ton altının değeri 340 milyon dolar olacak. Bunun yüzde onu, 'devlet fonu ve madencilik fonu' olarak doğrudan devlete ödenecek. üğüt, Normandy'nin bu süreçteki bütün maliyetlerini 160 milyon dolar olarak hesaplıyor. "Geriye kalan 180 milyon dolarlık rakam Türkiye ve Bergama ekonomisine kalıyor. Yani altının yüzde 80'i burada kalıyor." üğüt, 'Avustralya şirketinin bu işteki karı ne kadar?' sorusuna, "Yalnızca 20ğ30 milyon dolar." cevabını veriyor. Acaba 11 yıl süren bu kavga, sırf 20ğ30 milyon dolar için miydi? üğüt'ün bu soruya cevabı ise şöyle: "Bir kere riske ettiği 100 milyon dolarını kurtarıyor. Normandy'nin prestiji önemli." Tespit edilmiş 7 altın yatağından dördünü bulan Tüprag'ın Halkla İlişkiler Müdürü Mehmet Yılmaz, "Biz yatırım için hazırız. Bergama için karar çıkması halinde starta en yakın projelerimiz Kışladağı ve Efemçukuru. Tahminen Uşak'ta 2002 yılı sonlarına doğru yatırıma başlanmış olur. 2003'te 8ğ10 ay içinde inşaat tamamlanır ve üretim başlar." diyor.

----------

